# Student visa & auto-entrepreneur?



## ahn1

Hello everyone, 

I am currently on a student visa, and I am expected to graduate from my master's in September 2022. 

I have to do an internship starting April 2022. However, I found a job at a company that wants to recruit me under an "Auto-entrepreneur" visa. Can I apply for this type of visa while under a student visa, and consequently work full-time? 

I am a non-EU citizen. 

Many thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Be very, very careful with this one. I'm not sure of the precise "legality" of the situation, and in general, it's the "employer" in these sorts of situations who is open to the worst of the penalties. But we've had a number of folks through here in similar circumstances where companies "hire" people as auto-entrepreneurs in order to avoid having to pay the cotisations they are supposed to pay.

The Labor Ministry has been cracking down on this - insisting (quite rightly) that as an "auto-entrepreneur" you should not be under the control of a single customer as you would be in the situation you describe. There is also a real risk that if you are doing this to fulfill your internship, that the lack of the proper documents (including an internship agreement) would cause you problems with your school. And this would not lead to one of those "transitional" visas where you are allowed to work at a job in your field in France after you finish your degree.


----------

